# Best Mobo For Q6600/OCZ 4GB OCZ Titanium CL4



## jimmychu (Jun 24, 2008)

hi
im building a new desktop and need your help please
thinking of ocking in the future and also using my plasma tv via hdmi
which is the best mobo for the price?
i have the following computer components:
q6600
ZOTAC GeForce 8800 GT AMP Edition PCI-E 512MB
OCZ 4GB 2x2GB 800Mhz PC2 6400 DDR2 Titanium CL4

thanks for your advice
ps trying to build on a budget of 500 pounds so any other ideas on the case psu etc would be great


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

motherboard = Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3L or GA-P35-DS3L or GA-EP45-DS3L or GA-EP45-UD3P


case = coolermaster centurion

PSU = best choice Corsair 750-TX / med level choice = OCZ 700 watt


----------

